# Do i really have to?



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

Buy a new car seat.

we dont drive, we cant, neither of us learned to drive.
we dont own a car.

but with each of my hospital births i had to get a car seat just for the trip home, it was and still seems an awful waste.

so this time i am planning a HB, so i dont expect to need a car seat, BUT what if i have to transfer?
how the heck do we get home?

just one more reason to have a homebirth i think.

kiz


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Do you have a leftover carseat from last time just in case? how do you get to pedi appointments/etc? If you take the bus all the time then you don't need a car seat but if you take a cab or have a friend drive I'd get a carseat.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you have a friend or someone who could run out and buy you a car seat while your in the hospital if you get transfered? Or could you buy one and keep it in the box and then just have your partner return it after your homebirth?


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

How do you drive around even in cabs then?

Did you know that around 11 newborns die each year in the US on the drive home from the hospital bc they are not in a carseat? A small number compared to how many babies are actually born every year, but each death is tragic and needless.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

don't you have any friends who could loan you an infant seat?


----------



## thepoet (Mar 16, 2004)

no. you don't need a car seat if you've having a home birth.

I'm assuming you rely on public transport to get around or walking. If that is the case, then you're fine.

I don't want to put any negative energy out there, however, if there is an emergency I'm sure you could deal with the issue at the time.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sure if you needed one to get home from hospital you could borrow one.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I know that our local health department has free or very cheap car seats available. You could check out your area and see if there is anything like that you can use.


----------



## twirlygirl (Sep 26, 2006)

You only need a car seat if you're taking the baby home in a car.
If you don't have a car then I'm guessing you'll be getting home some other way if you do end up in hospital. If someone is giving you a lift then you will still need a car seat.
I would try to borrow one provided you can trust that the seat hasn't been in an accident.


----------



## geiamama (Feb 3, 2009)

I notice that you're in the UK. If you're anywhere near Gloucestershire there is a Cheltenham company that rents baby items that are used for a very short time like moses baskets and car seats. I can't for the life of me remember what it's called but I'll try and get back to you with it...

Hope that helps.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

do you not use a seat on the train or in a cab/bus?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
do you not use a seat on the train or in a cab/bus?

Not on a train or bus - I don't even think it is possible to install a carseat on a train or bus (unless it is a cross country bus like a greyhound). In a cab you can install a car seat but many people do not use them in cabs.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

crashing to say,

The UK and for the most part the whole of Europe has a FAR superior public transit system then the US. Cabs aren't really part of the every day routine.

I think you will be fine without a carseat. Cars needs carseats, not babies.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think the rental option is the best, I mean why buy something for a What if scenario. Hopefully it won't even come up.

I agree having just gotten back from the UK you guys have an amazing public transport system, I am truly jealous!!!

Now I wish I could beg one of you UK MDC Mom's to get me my carseat since only the Europeans one seem to actually be made for small cars!


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry double post due to glitch.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

the public transport system in my area is pretty good, i can get most places via bus or metro. in fact there is a metro station 3 mins from my house and 3 bus stops in the same distance.

i dont have anyone who can drive me anywhere so we pretty much rely on public transport/walking. i dont do taxi's, ever!

i dunno if there is any rental options in my area (near newcastle-upon-tyne) i think ill ask my MW closer to the time and see what she says.

Kiz


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Kiz, based on your last post, I would not bother with renting/buying a car seat "just in case". If an unforeseen emergency comes up and you are transfered to the hospital, won't you take public transportation back to your house, anyways? Let's keep the thoughts positive and assume that you're going to have a perfectly normal and healthy HB and deal with the slight chance of leaving from the Hospital only if it arises


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Do you have a friend you can borrow one from if the need arises?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Family Safety


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Do you have any mummy friends? Others who are due around your due date? If I was in your situation (and I don't drive and rely on public transport, but we have a car seat in the car, for when DH is driving us all), I would ask a friend if they could be on stand-by, in case of a hospital transfer, and, just swing by and pick you up (using their own car seat, installed in their own car, of course). You'd have to choose someone with back-up childcare or plan the time of the pick-up to after work so a dad could pick you up while the mum stays with the kids etc. I mean, I know I could ask my friend S, as I know that either her neighbour or her husband could look after their son, even on short notice.


----------



## Goimir (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Sun* 
Did you know that around 11 newborns die each year in the US on the drive home from the hospital bc they are not in a carseat?

That seems awfully high considering the laws that a hospital staff member has to verify the car seat, and in our case they had to come out to the car and see that the baby went into the car in the car seat. Do that many people really stop and take the baby out of the car seat as soon as they're out of the parking lot or something?


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Sun* 
How do you drive around even in cabs then?

Did you know that around 11 newborns die each year in the US on the drive home from the hospital bc they are not in a carseat? A small number compared to how many babies are actually born every year, but each death is tragic and needless.

That statistic doesn't seem the slightest bit relevant to the OP's question. She didn't ask 'do I really need to put my child in a carseat when I drive home from the hospital?'.

OP - I think it's a good idea to ask your midwife. I bet you could borrow one if it came down to it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Why not just plan to take transport home from the hospital, if you are going to be taking it everywhere from there on out? Or borrow a carseat? I didn't use the carseat I bought for a few months- we borrowed one. We knew the people who'd had it and that it had never been in an accident and that it was new enough.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for all the replys.

i dont have any friends that i can ask to help, (i have no close friends, at all)

im not sure what the hospital would say about public transport.

i have 4 months to figure something out.

Kiz


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goimir* 
That seems awfully high considering the laws that a hospital staff member has to verify the car seat, and in our case they had to come out to the car and see that the baby went into the car in the car seat. Do that many people really stop and take the baby out of the car seat as soon as they're out of the parking lot or something?

Unfortunately, that's not the case everywhere. When we lived in Arizona, the nurse at the hospital verified we had a car seat but did not see us put her in it or check to see she was in it when we left. Our next-door neighbor had her friend drive her home from the hospital and sat in the front seat holding the baby on the way home from the hospital.









Anyway, in response to the OP, if you never ride in a car, you wouldn't need a car seat. Granted, I would probably have one just in case, because I'm paranoid like that.







I'd get a convertible though so you can use it later, or for older kids.


----------



## mum21andtwins (Nov 8, 2007)

kiz does your local freecycle have a cafe? my local cafe often does trades and stuff between parents. Whereabouts are you? I don't really knowany like minded mums either irl lol!


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onemagicmummy* 
thanks for all the replys.

i dont have any friends that i can ask to help, (i have no close friends, at all)

im not sure what the hospital would say about public transport.

i have 4 months to figure something out.

Kiz


Your local church would prob find one for you to borrow. Or ask your midwife / health visitor i'm sure they could sort one out. I think you'd be surprised if you asked about a bit i'm sure you could get one.
If i end up driving near you over the next 4 months i'll drop you one in!


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm just going to chime in and say that I'm uncomfortable with a rented or freecycled car-seat. I would tuck away a little money between now and then and then on the off chance you transfer to the hospital, send someone out to buy one before you come home. Or you could always buy one, leave it in box and keep the receipt and then return it if you don't need it.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My SIL lives in the UK and has four children. She has borrowed a carseat for the drive home from the hospital for every child and never needed one again (till they visited us, between the third and fourth child and her youngest needed a booster).

Are you having a homebirth with a midwife? Perhaps she would know someone who could lend you one.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Ask the church. Can you ask your husband's family? Buying a carseat for ONE TRIP seems absurd to me. Yes, also ask your midwife, too. In your situation I totally would not buy one. Honestly, does everything we use have to be brand-new?


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

we dont talk to hubbys family, he cut em off in 2004. im not a member of any church

i will deffo ask my MW if she knows of anything just incase. and keep a postitive attitude that i WILL homebirth and thus wont need a car seat.

Kiz


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

You don't need to be a member of a church for them to help you find a car seat, you just need to get in touch and ask.
I'm pretty sure 'Sure Start' would be able to help too.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goimir* 
That seems awfully high considering the laws that a hospital staff member has to verify the car seat, and in our case they had to come out to the car and see that the baby went into the car in the car seat. Do that many people really stop and take the baby out of the car seat as soon as they're out of the parking lot or something?

I can't speak to all areas, but as a LDRP nurse I told my patients they ahd to have a seat, walked out to the car, often forced them to fix their seats, but in reality I had no legal right to do that. The most I could do is to call the police as the family was leaving and let them know what was happening. The hospital has no real right to force people to put their baby in the car seat. It's not a law that you can't leave the hospital without a car seat, at least not here. The only law they were violating was the law about having a car seat in general.

I also know that people do change the seat around as soon as they are out of the parking lot. Often I saw people who had too many people with them to fit in the car or a two seater car or various other things where I made them put the car seat in properly but I knew the only way they were getting home was changing things around again.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

The hospital I used with my first had car seats on hand to give out if the parents didn't have one. Do you know which hospital you would use if transferred? You could call and see if they have anything available.

Also, if you want to use public transport to get home, I don't see how the hospital would have any say over that at all. They could try to discourage you from it, but they have no right to stop you.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

I don't think i'm saying anything new, but I really don't think you need a carseat. I'm sending







your way that you won't have to transfer. i see this isn't your first kid, so you know better then I do about labor and such, but I found right before DD was born (when I started worrying a lot) my BP got super elevated and I missed out on a waterbirth at a center. I still had a lovely birth and all but I can't help but wonder if i was stressing out too much.
I second (fifteenth?) the be wary of recycled and rented seats.
Like you said, you have MONTHS to work something out. I'm sure you won't need to transfer! Good luck.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

oh by be wary I didn't mean never ever use a second hand seat, just inspect it for damage or recalls, etc.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I'm also in the UK. Our hospital had car seats you could rent for the journey home (possibly longer I'm not sure).

I don't think my sister had any problems when she walked home from the hospital. I think her DH just put the baby in the sling and off they went.


----------

